# Ravens Nightclub, Hindhead, Surrey. Oct 2011



## PROSNIPER (Oct 29, 2011)

i have been wanting to do this for years and years and today with good weather i popped out to look  

*As none as far as i can see on any forum has been inside so im pleased to let you amazing lot on derelict places see it first :*)​
WOW what a place ! its clearly on its knees anyway here a bit of history on the place .






It was once known as the 'Seven Thorns' and was an 16th Century Coaching House reputedly used by highwaymen to smuggle stuff back and forth. 
The area immediately to the south and on the east side was the site of the old Connaught Military Hospital and on the west side, towards Wagoners Wells, was an military camp during both World Wars

Later on it was the best place to go for dodgy gear and bootleg booze

It later changed it's name to the Spaniard although it does have 'Raven's Nightclub' on the north wall.




Apparently it's a listed building and the owners where unable to get planning permission to knock it down & build houses/flats on the site. 

Unfortunately it was set on fire one night in the late 1980 when it closed and was abandoned. The insurance paid out but the fire brigade got there in time to stop the building being destroyed. 

Inside its still structurally very sound even with the traffic hacking past and over 70 mph feet from the front door ​
A3 side of the building






Car park of the building






Old shed now fallen down






Outside of the storage unit ( not looking at all safe )






Inside the old storage unit outside ( very unsafe )






Back of the building top floor window






Inside back half of the building ( south side ) Cant believe that radiator is still up there 






Upper floor from ground floor 






Shot of upper floor now open the elements






House safe ( i take it fell threw the floor to the ground floor )






Art on the wall looking at the A3 by front door






Celler now open after floor has given way by the front door ( A3 side )






South side of the lower floor fully blocking the back door






Staircase fallen down ( shot of the top floor )






Watertank was up .....now floored  





Reciption hall ( spot the stone work circle where the person greating would sit )






Looking south down the club to the back wall





Dance floor 






Railings next to the dance floor





Mirrored ceiling anyone ?






Looking past the kitchen area south 






Small room at the back ( guessing its staff locker room )





Door of the small room 






Are we ...?






Toilet .....( check out the wall paper ) 





​


----------



## robbie1003 (Oct 29, 2011)

have seen this somewhere before but still a very good report. love the nightclub and pub posts,lets face it there are plenty to go to lookat thesedays.


----------



## The Archivist (Oct 29, 2011)

PROSNIPER said:


> *As none as far as i can see on any forum has been inside so im pleased to let you amazing lot on derelict places see it first :*)​



Well trodden ground actually, I'm afraid. There's an earlier report here.. Good report nonetheless, thanks for posting.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> There's an earlier report here.


Ah, thought I recognised the name. Nice to see it again though, as it's one of those hugely derelict sites that looks interesting rather than just trashed. Fab pics, Sniper. Good to see the 'before' pic too. Cheers.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 30, 2011)

Hate to dissapoint you bud but we did a DP report on this place a month or so ago after a failed attempt at Greylingwell. Enjoyed seeing your pix for the "alternative angles". Did you find the money in the safe?


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 30, 2011)

yer that was an easy find 

SORRY to all i could not find any other posts , after checking deeper i found a few and they all rock ...

thanks for the comments


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 30, 2011)

The other cool fact we read about the place is that Fleetwood Mac are supposed to have rehearsed in a barn behind the pub before they started in earnest back in the sixties. Enjoyed your pix. Did you chance going on to the remains of the upper floor? It looked like someone was using it, either kids or a "Harry Ramp".


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 30, 2011)

i did look but my daughter was with me having a look see as well ..

she keeps seeing pics on my pc and wanted to pop in to a place to have a look what all the hub-bub was 

yer the top floor looked very unsafe i i did not want the whole thing bombing with us in it , i might have a poke round and see it anything new is up there , also the celler is not quite covered as well and its possible to have a poke round in there too but the same goes for that place if you knock anything i could come down 


ONE THING I WILL SAY 

please all careful and tell someone that your going no matter how old or young you are  just in case


----------

